# Thiefs!!



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

My other beloved hobby besides caring for my fish, is my car. I drive an "06 Acura RSX.


So im at home on my lunch break. I get home, walk inside, im there for 10 minutes max and I walk outside and the emblems off my car are gone! 


Those emblems cost me $150! arghhh!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The emblem is the little H, right?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

"midnight auto supply" is sourcing from your parking lot. Sucks big time. My sister lost her favorite pair of shoes to a thief who busted into her friend's car in a parking lot (did $1000 of damage, she now needs new locks and handles on both doors). Property crime is out of control. If you find the exact replacement part on CL, call the cops. Thieves aren't generally very smart.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> The emblem is the little H, right?


Yes, those little H's. I know it may not be a big deal to some people, but they cost $150 bucks.



emc7 said:


> "midnight auto supply" is sourcing from your parking lot. Sucks big time. My sister lost her favorite pair of shoes to a thief who busted into her friend's car in a parking lot (did $1000 of damage, she now needs new locks and handles on both doors). Property crime is out of control. If you find the exact replacement part on CL, call the cops. Thieves aren't generally very smart.


Midnight Auto Supply? Never heard of it. That sucks though.

I will be checking Craigslist for sure!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Midnight Auto Supply = the black market. A nickname


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

"midnight auto supply" is a term from many years ago......people would go out late night and steal parts from cars..then resell them...or would look for cars like what they owned and steal the prts they needed to fix them..kind of originated back in the 50's..
along with terms like 5 finger discount and burnin rubber and peelin out....lol...
them was the good old days.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Some people at my school go over to Target with the five finger discount and grab the cheap twelve dollar watches and sell them for six. I'd love to see them have their discount revoked....

Look ma, no hands!


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

haha goes to show how young I am.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

That's horrible. I'm sorry giggity. The monetary value isn't a big deal; it's the idea that someone was coldhearted enough to do this that really bothers you.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Not nearly as upsetting as what you are dealing with but somebody stole some ricca moss from the store yesterday....AAAAAARRRGGGGG! I hate thief's .


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

How? Do they just scoop some out and carry it home in a pocket?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Lol that would be funny. nah I keep it in portioned cups on top of the plant tanks. Easy to steal but really? You honestly just stole moss, how pathetic is that.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Have you heard about "apple picking". Thieves grab iphones out of hands and off tables and run away with them.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

emc7 said:


> Have you heard about "apple picking". Thieves grab iphones out of hands and off tables and run away with them.


That's a new one for me.... Wow!




funlad3 said:


> Some people at my school go over to Target with the five finger discount and grab the cheap twelve dollar watches and sell them for six. I'd love to see them have their discount revoked....
> 
> Look ma, no hands!



Ha. About this one. They actually got picked up over the weekend for stealing. Then, when they were searching his stuff, they found pot. Double whammy! I was laughing SO hard. :fun:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

people will steal anything...where i used to work we had a little spot where we made coffee...on the bottom shelf was a cup from a past employee that had been gone for 2 or 3 years...the cup had not been washed since last used...just set on the bottom shelf...and some clown stole it......eeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Where my father works, they make employees take the company laptops home at night. Otherwise they disappear from the workplace.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ten points for the human race!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> Ten points for the human race!


Totally.


----------

